# 2 Switches verbinden.



## Altair94 (7. April 2009)

Meine Kumpels und ich möchten ne Lan zu 6 machen aber mein Switch hat nur 5 Ports. Kann man zwei Switches verbinden um diese dann als einen zu nutzen? THX im vorraus.​


----------



## fadade (7. April 2009)

Jop kann man!!!

Wenn die Switches einen uplinkport haben ,dann glaub ich mit einem Crossoverkabel und wenn nicht, dann mit einem normalen LAN-Kabel!!!

PS: Oder andersrum


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2009)

müßte an sich mit nem normalen LAN-kabel gehen, so wie vom router zum PC. is ja bei der verbindung router=>switch auch nicht anders. da hat der switch auch keinen extra anschluss, man nimmt einfach einen von den vorhandenen, wo auch die PCs drankommen können.


----------



## rebel4life (7. April 2009)

Wenn es Gigabit Switches sind, dann geht es auf jeden Fall auch mit einem normalen Kabel, wenn nicht solltet ihr zur Sicherheit ein gekreuztes nehmen.


----------



## dot (7. April 2009)

Jap, meine auch damals dafuer immer ein gekreuztes genommen zu haben. Ok, damals hatten wir auch noch eher Hubs


----------



## Kadauz (8. April 2009)

Bei Verbindugnen zwischen idetischen Layern (Switch = Level 2) brauch man normalerweise gekreuzte Kabel. So auch bei PC-PC oder Router-Router.

Bei den neueren Switchen ist aber meist eine Erkennung eingebaut, die dann mit HIlfe eines normalen Patchkabels selbt "kreuzen" kann.


----------



## rebel4life (8. April 2009)

Es ist sogar Teil des Gigabitstandards, deswegen würde ich zu Gigabit Switches raten.


----------



## Kadauz (8. April 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Es ist sogar Teil des Gigabitstandards, deswegen würde ich zu Gigabit Switches raten.



Es gibt aber auch 100Mbit Switche die das können.


----------



## taks (8. April 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Bei Verbindugnen zwischen idetischen Layern (Switch = Level 2)


 
Das mit den Layern stimmt bei den heutigen Switches eh nicht mehr. Einige haben auch nur Teile eines Layers.


@Topic

Mit einem crossover Kabel gehts sicher, vllt. auch mit einem geraden Kabel.


----------



## Kadauz (8. April 2009)

taks schrieb:


> Das mit den Layern stimmt bei den heutigen Switches eh nicht mehr. Einige haben auch nur Teile eines Layers.



Es gibt auch Layer 3 Switche, ,die können dann auch routen.


----------

